# do i let him go.......



## lulas mummy (Feb 24, 2011)

Im at a complete loss what to do!

After my past post 'mud rash woes', things with Casper are getting no better.
I have tried everything.....but today his legs are swollen again although this time there are no signs of mud rash. I spoke to my vet and they weren't interested so I've contacted another vet and they are coming to see him on Friday, but they have asked me to think long and hard as to if its fair to keep him going when he is suffering so much??? He even gets mud rash in the summer,

How do you even start to decide if i should let him go?
Dont get me wrong, i wont let him suffer but i really dont know how i'll say good bye to my handsome boy????


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

How old is he ??

Have you tried Pig Oil & Sulphur for Mud Rash ??
A lot of people rave about this.

There must be something out there to help your boy.

XxX


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Would bandaging his legs not help? 

Iv heard hosing them for 20 mins, then drying them off, plastering them in udder cream and bandaging can help long term mud fever (although iv never tried this method!). havnt they looking into it being a possible virus/infection type thing? Id of thought it would of gone by now?


----------



## lulas mummy (Feb 24, 2011)

he's 19

Yeah tried that as well as god knows how many creams etc even liquid paraffin but it only wrks f a day mayb 2 @ most........

I just dont want him t suffer ne more, he is a part bred arab and wants to be out playing, since christmas he's only been out for 18 days, i just feel so sorry for him and i dont want him suffering, im sat her crying at the thought of loosing him but i dont knw what to do any more.......


----------



## lulas mummy (Feb 24, 2011)

ive tried that with him and it seemed to work...until i turned him out again! 

it seems all he has to do is see mud and it flaires up again!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

lulas mummy said:


> ive tried that with him and it seemed to work...until i turned him out again!
> 
> it seems all he has to do is see mud and it flaires up again!


Couldnt you turn him out in the bandages? maybe bandage lightly with boots on top? wouldnt putting something like chalk on his legs help keep them dry so reduce the mud fever?


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Have you tried MABS mud fever spray, i have heard really good reports of that too.

I have a trial bottle here so if you want it pm me your address & i will happily send it to you.

Anything is worth a try.

Your horse is not that old either at 19.

When i first got my mare she had mud rash & i put on Keratex Mud Shield & wrapped her legs with stretch turnout boots (bought from Robinsons website) which helped to combat it, she's never had it since.

XxX

ETA: http://www.mudfever.net/


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

just asked a friend. 

She says 'coopers' its a fly spray apparently but kills everything. any form of bacteria EVERYTHING. she says it can be used for sweetitch, lice, mud fever etc.


----------



## lulas mummy (Feb 24, 2011)

thanks guys. Blackdiamond i have pm'd you my address, thank you

Well today i had to get my normal vet out to my foal (she had colic poor love) and a vet turned up that i've known for as long as ive had horses, he sorted the foal and then took a look at Casper. (funny how a friendly vet can get near a scared horse, dont you think!!) He's given me 4 different creams to try (cant remember the names sorry!) 

My only worry with them is they are a cure not a preventive cream so not sure im any better off, if it doesn't rain it pours huh?!! lol

So fingers crossed this new vet will have a look and have some more ideas!


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

Gosh your really having a run of bad luck just now.
(((((((hugs))))))))

Here's hoping one of the creams the vet has given you will help or the one i am sending you.

Could your vet send a scraping away to get it analysed to see if there is anything else that could be causing the mud rash to stay ???

I wish i was there to give you hugs.

Give Casper a huge hug from me.

XxX


----------



## lulas mummy (Feb 24, 2011)

Its not that its staying, it just returns, if that makes sense?

I can have his legs 100% right and with 2 days out max it starts all over again...

I must admit the vet made me laugh today his comment was 'i dont think ive seen a grey horse with legs that clean ALL winter!!' 

This is something i may ask the new vet, although i have to think is it worth putting him on meds for the rest of his life? Hes not a show horse worth millions, he isnt even ridable, (hes my baby and my best friend, but has alot of history being a rescue) and he's a fussy eater and if there are meds he wont eat....

This time last year we were struggling with his weight (i was pushing over £50 of hard feed through him a month) and i dont want to go back there either!!


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

I would definitely get some leg wraps on him too so he can be turned out.

If you want i can dig mine out & you can borrow them to try ??? Let me know 

My TB was the same this winter regarding her weight.
She was being stressed out with a stallion in the next field.

I changed her feed to this WINERGY Equilibrium Condition - Winergy & added speedibeet.
Her condition is looking lovely now.

I know how hard it is to keep a poor doer in the winter.
My other pony puts on weight by just looking at grass.

XxX


----------



## lulas mummy (Feb 24, 2011)

that would be fantastic if youre sure you dont mind?

I've turned out today, he looks so funny with bright yellow legs on a grey horse!! (liquid paraffin and Sulpher powder)
I know it wont protect his legs, the past few turn outs have shown that but how could i keep him in when he trys to climb over his stable door!!


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

I've pmd you 

He'll need to be turned out & you can only do whats best for him especially if he is climbing over his stable door.

Poor Casper, i feel for you both.

XxX


----------



## Melx (Dec 23, 2009)

I feel so bad for you after reading this post, Its not good when you have such a frustrating problem! 
A horse on my yard has a similar problem as we have had really boggy fields this winter (and still no better) and although it sounds silly the thing that has helped him loadssss is being smothered in baby oil before going out. It works as a barriaer and the mud cant really get through it.
Your horse sounds like he is in a worse position than the one on my yard so maybe try baby oil and then bandaging/boots on top for when he is out. I think this way the mud is gonna have a very hard time getting in!
I do agree the vet should send off a sample though because you neever know, it may be something completely different which isnt to do with the mud (unlikely but possible) and you cant really help solve and prevent the problem until you know 100% what it is! 
Good luck


----------



## Starlight Express (Feb 25, 2011)

Just wondering, does you fields get fertilised? When I first bought my horse Star he would have mud fever pretty much all year round. He had every treatment tried and tested and antibiotics on occasions when it was real bad. Vet didn't know what to do. It just kept coming back. And badages would rub the area and cause more harm plus preventing air in to aid healing. So, I insisted on finding out the problem. Star went for tests at the Dick vet in Edinburgh. Tests were inconclusive. Them I had an idea, Allergies! So I requested an allergy test. Turned out he was highly sensitive to two types of fertiliser, and 1 type of nettle. We moved him into a different paddock and he has now been clear of mud fever for 4 years.


----------



## lulas mummy (Feb 24, 2011)

I neva thought of that starlight, thank you. As far as im aware the feilds dont get fertilised but i will ask and also ask the vet!


----------



## lulas mummy (Feb 24, 2011)

Just a quick update...
Casper has now moved farms and touch wood, there is no sign of mud rash, he's been out 24hrs a day f nearly a week!!! Today is crunch day tho, he's having his legs deep cleaned...if i can catch him so this will show any signs so fingers crossed!!
Lookin at him in the field now so happy and enjoying life makes me feel so guilty that i was thinking of having him put down....im so glad i didnt n that i moved yards...he seems happier than ive seen him for a while!!

Thank you for all yor advice and esp to black diamond, i dont think id of got through it without you xxxx


----------



## blackdiamond (Feb 5, 2011)

lulas mummy said:


> Your very welcome, i'm always here if you need me
> XxX


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Just read this thread.. moving farms maybe the answer.. could there be a bacteria in the soil of the yard you were on??

Also My arab had alopecia.. It was a bit mad.. apparently it was caused by being over flu jabbed just before I got him..  with the alopecia he was also allergic to any form or rugs wax coating.. clipper oil and lots and lots of other things.. and if anything touched his skin he was allergic to it would go raised and bumpy crack then the hair fall out then scab up.. 
I ad to be very careful what got near him..  

Also once you have got his legs clear.. Make sure you coat them in a barrier cream.  

Leg wraps are a great Idea.. my only thought is what about sweating? 

Best of luck x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Dont know if you have tried the following but have posted just in case. Recently I mentioned on a thread something called dermacton, that someone tried and had really good results. Dermacton is for dogs, but I had remembered they also do a range of products for horses.

Amongst other products there is a Aromahell Mud and wet ointment for all mud and wet related problems and also Aromaderm Skin Lotion dont know whether you want to take a look just in case.

Aromesse Natural Animal Healthcare Products for Dogs, Cats and Horses


----------

